# Anybody Like to do/Watch Magic Tricks?



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

I used to do magic, and as of earlier today I wanted to get back into doing all my tricks. It has been a while since I have done them, but I did all my tricks flawlessly. I do not have any videos and I never got around to doing street magic, even though that was what I was practicing. I did go to a bar, when I was first starting, and me and a couple friends did some magic to drunk people, where the vault we had I think had some type of liquor in it, because we all felt funny and it tasted different... anyway we messed up so much and nobody noticed, they were drunk. I am very good at my tricks still, and if you like, I could make a video tomorrow maybe and post it on Youtube so you can see. If you want me to, I can also teach you a trick or two to see if you would like to be a magician. It is actually really fun watching the expressions on people's faces when you do tricks. If I ever do street magic, I plan on videotaping it and posting it on Youtube, which then I would post here. 

Yes I do like David Blaine, more or less my idol
No I do not like Criss Angel. He is not a magician, he is an illusionist. There IS a difference.


----------



## juone95 (May 23, 2009)

I use to do magic and I still have many of decks sitting beside my bed.. I too enjoyed the expressions on the people's face after you do a simple color change. I might start again because of this small little paragraph


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I don't have a car and I have no way to get anywhere it is not illegal easily... panhandling is stupid since I don't want money... What were some of the tricks you knew?


----------



## Ellis (May 23, 2009)

So, what's the difference between a magician and an illusionist? A magician preforms actual magic? Right. David Blaine = Criss Angel. They both have been known to use camera tricks. I do like magic though, and I do enjoy watching them both, even though I hate it when people have to resort to silly tricks and actors to get material.


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

Illusionists uses camera angles and a lot of the times they have actors. You will almost never see Criss Angel actually do a sleight of hand trick to an actual random spectator. Pretty much all of his sleight of hand tricks were made up by someone else, or just dumb and easy to figure out. David Blaine has been known to do camera tricks, yes, but he also tricks these random spectators at the same time. He also has come up with widely used street magic tricks, which are almost impossible to figure out. That is why I consider David Blaine a magician, not an illusionist, and Criss Angel an illusionist and not a magician.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

street magic = cool
stage magic = not cool


----------



## Ellis (May 23, 2009)

imaghost said:


> You will almost never see Criss Angel actually do a sleight of hand trick to an actual random spectator. Pretty much all of his sleight of hand tricks were made up by someone else, or just dumb and easy to figure out.



Yea, I've never seen Criss Angel do something as stupid as this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWhAA02txtc

I agree, Criss Angel uses way too many actors and camera tricks, but he does have some genuinely incredible illusions even if you take all that into account. Don't get me wrong, I'm no Criss Angel fanboy, but every once in a great while he manages to pull something off that truly amazes me. I've also never seen him fail as badly as I've seen David Blaine fail.


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

Criss also gets the chance to rehearse everything he does so he doesn't fail. David Blaine never gets the chance to rehearse anything, so if he messes up on anything, he messes up. Criss Angel is very good at what he does. He just isn't as good as David Blaine because he uses other people's tricks and fakes almost everything he does. He does impress a lot of people, probably more than David Blaine, but not if they do their tricks to you. David Blaine would beat Criss Angel in a street magic contest, no camera tricks, and nobody is in on anything.


----------



## blah (May 23, 2009)

David Blaine and Criss Angel, are just two guys who are geniuses in marketing themselves, that's all. One is a walking zombie and the other loves gore. And fortunately for them, this is what current audiences like to watch, so they get rich, do more of what they do best, and get even richer. Their magic is not all that amazing. I don't know much about Criss Angel, but David Blaine's sleights are pretty noobish.


----------



## Ellis (May 23, 2009)

Yea, youtube wasn't loading for me either, but it just started back up. The video was David Blaine doing the cigarette through quarter gag. anyway, Criss Angel has done some big public illusions from what I remember. Stuff where random people could record him and put his fails on youtube. Still haven't seen anything yet, although I'm waiting. I would love to see him fail badly.

But I'm going with blah on this one. There are way better illusionists than either of these guys. They both suck pretty bad.


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I got it working. In that video, he took their quarter and did that trick. I know how to do the trick, and have seen many videos of him doing that trick. 
Criss Angel is good with his camera cuts. He will switch it over to the camera that he gave a spectator, and that is where he stops the cameras and does whatever and then continues on with the trick. Most street magicians do stuff like that, but he does it all the time. Everybody in the audience in most of his tricks, everybody is in on the trick, or the person he is doing the trick to.


----------



## Ellis (May 23, 2009)

imaghost said:


> Yeah I got it working. In that video, he took their quarter and did that trick. I know how to do the trick, and have seen many videos of him doing that trick.
> Criss Angel is good with his camera cuts. He will switch it over to the camera that he gave a spectator, and that is where he stops the cameras and does whatever and then continues on with the trick. Most street magicians do stuff like that, but he does it all the time. Everybody in the audience in most of his tricks, everybody is in on the trick, or the person he is doing the trick to.



Yea, slight of hand? 

But I was talking about actual public tricks. Not tricks that that he needs to give a camera to someone to film him.


----------



## imaghost (May 23, 2009)

One time he got 4 teenagers to lift a car by touching their head... they couldn't do it before though... in front of a crowd. Making people vanish is dumb. If they actually vanished, he would be in jail lol. They are obviously in on the trick, since they are gone. 

Oh and he did put the cigarette in the quarter. It was sticking through it.


----------



## Ellis (May 23, 2009)

imaghost said:


> One time he got 4 teenagers to lift a car by touching their head... they couldn't do it before though... in front of a crowd.


Yea, that sounds like something Uri Geller would do. owait. 



imaghost said:


> Oh and he did put the cigarette in the quarter. It was sticking through it.


What does that mean exactly?



imaghost said:


> Making people vanish is dumb. If they actually vanished, he would be in jail lol. They are obviously in on the trick, since they are gone.


orly? It's not real magic? Criss Angel has done countless numbers of ridiculous vanishing tricks that are done 100% with camera tricks and actors as the audience. But he has done at least a few vanishing tricks in public that were actaully great. Yea, he still uses someone he knows as the person whose going to vanish, but that doesn't take away at all from how the trick is done.


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

Of course you can make someone vanish without them being in on a trick. A vanishing trick just either moves the person (or object) somewhere else or prevents the audience from seeing them... and it is not any harder to do this to an unsuspecting volunteer, because you do not need to know what will happen to you (or how it works) to be vanished. If you can vanish an object, you can just as easily vanish an immobile person.


----------



## Ellis (May 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Of course you can make someone vanish without them being in on a trick. A vanishing trick just either moves the person (or object) somewhere else or prevents the audience from seeing them... and it is not any harder to do this to an unsuspecting volunteer, because you do not need to know what will happen to you (or how it works) to be vanished. If you can vanish an object, you can just as easily vanish an immobile person.



Yeah, that's stage magic though. You can do those kinds of vanishing tricks with anyone. Doing that on the street with a crowd all around is a different story though.


----------

